# Brauche Hilfe bei Magix Music Maker 2004



## Koyocreative (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo @all,

da ich in google nichts gescheites gefunden habe, schreibe ich nun mein Problem hier in den Forum rein.
Ich hoffe er gehört auch hier hin.
Nun zum Problem:
Ich suche einen tutorial zu dem Programm, der mir zeigt wie ich mit dem Programm ein Remix erstellen kann etc.
am besten wenn da gleich nocheinpaar andere Tutorials dabei sind, einfach so zum testen   .

vielen dank für eure Antworten.

PS: hätte da noch eine Frage:
Weis jemand mit was oder wie ich von einem Lied die Musik und die Stimmen trennen kann?

lg koyo


----------



## Skaliso (11. August 2008)

Hi,
das Thema ist zwar nicht mehr soooooooooo aktuell, aber ich poste das einfach mal hier rein, weil es gut passt und noch gültig ist. Auf der Seite von Magix (klick) findet man sehr viele Tutorials und Workshops zu vielen Produkten, z.B. auch zum Music Maker.

LG


----------

